# engine house



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

[URL="http://







liked the one rusty cuda has so much i had to take a shot at makin my own this is the start,made it a little bigger so my bigboy would fit.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool stuff


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:

looking good


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I like it! Scratch building with wood or styrene is on my list of things to learn to do.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job on the framing.... I enjoy wood the most.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished product when your work is finished.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks guys I am learin alot ,I am tryin to build most everything for my layout so far there are 2 bridges ,I redid a old bowser turntable and about 6 buildings it is being alot of fun


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you decided on your wall material & roof yet? The era your modeling should dictate your materials such as wood versus metal (plastic sheeting) Make sure you do some planning. I did one a few years ago in wood for my saw mill, if you would like I can post it to give you some ideas on a separate thread so I don't crowd yours.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

that would be great thanks


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

little progress


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking nice........details details. :smilie_daumenpos:
Have you looked at Rusty Cudas thread?

Look at his engine house it is filled with great details.
Maybe you can find something there to copy?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

tryin to copy alot of it ,got machines comin buildin a steam setup for power the forge is backlit so that it glows red,so it is movin along slow but sure,,,but rustys cuda's has been my main inspiration for this


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Doing a nice job, I like the forge. Have you decided what kind of roof covering your going to put on. I make some really nice metal roof panels in my shop that I sell on epay. If you like PM me & let me know first.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corrugated-...687273?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2334806da9


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that is a really nice build, great work.


----------

